# سؤال عن تركيبة حقيقية لكريم الاساس



## ك.عادل بكور (15 سبتمبر 2011)

اريد طريقة مجربة وحقيقية لصنع كريم اساس (فونداتا)

مع طريقة العمل بالتفصيل اذا امكن

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------

